# Training Vizsla runners



## Melissa B. (Apr 2, 2020)

Hi All, 
I just started my Vizsla journey with my 3 month old girl Penny! I’d like to inquire how others have trained their pups for distance runs. Thus far, I’ve been sticking to two 15-20 minute walks daily (at a leisurely-brisk pace depending on the route) while focusing on leash training. We also get a good 15 minute fetch session in as needed. Trying to keep my girl on one side during walks has been our most difficult challenge (but I’m sure you’re all well aware that being easily distracted is not rare amongst our V’s) but we’re getting there. Anyways, I digress. Are there any recommendations on how and when you have progressively introduced more vigorous activity to your V’s? I personally run around 20-25 miles weekly. I would love to hear your recs/ experience. Thank you!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey, welcome!

I started to get into running last year, but didn't progress that far before I injured my knee on a backpacking trip. Definitely looking forward to getting back to it now that the sun is coming out! I can't comment on training for long distances specifically, but with your pup being so young that's a ways off for you anyways. 

Dogs' growth plates finish closing around 14-18 months of age at which point you can start actually running with Penny. Before that you want to be cautious about the kinds of activities she does to avoid injuries. I'd also encourage you to wait at least until she has one heat cycle before spaying so she has the hormones to develop a healthy body.

What you can do now is continue with the short walks and training. In particular I've found heeling on and off leash, reliable recall, and leave it to be indispensable for running and biking with my dog. Some more running-specific commands like ones for turning right or left, continuing straight, slowing down, or picking up the pace are also things you can start working on before you go for that first run. This article is written from a vet involved in agility, but has some good guidelines for age appropriate training-http://www.readytogovetrehab.com/news/2018/1/20/lets-talk-about-puppies

As far as how to progress her mileage, it's going to be similar enough to programs for beginner runners. I think you'll find that you're going to have to hold her back as vizslas' capacity for work is seemingly inexhaustible. My dog can go from weeks of short walks to cranking out a 10 mile run while I bike and then still want to play fetch when we get home. They are incredible athletes. If you're primarily a road runner, it's worth considering doing more trail runs with your dog, especially if you have an area she can be off leash in. Those runs are far more fun for my dog and for me as well. 

One last resource for you to check out is reddit's running with dogs subreddit. r/RunningWithDogs


----------



## Melissa B. (Apr 2, 2020)

Thank you for all of the help! I’ll take advantage of these resources!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Melissa
She will naturally progress on her own, just give time to grow up. It might also be prudent to consider supplementing her with Cosequine.
I would say that by her 6 month mark you should be able to do some easy jogs of a mile or two just to condition her to your new expectations. Make sure she learns to drink from a water bottle.
Finn, my 6 month male is out with me two to three times a week for fast walks and training sessions afield. He's probably covering about 3 miles each session, but he's starting and stopping, picking up sticks, chasing ducks, and eating bunny poop. Nothing structured.
By the time your girl is 2, she'll be able to run 20 miles faster than humanly possible. Yes, they can easily run twenty miles when in shape.
She just needs time to get there.


----------



## cosmoKenney (Dec 8, 2017)

Repetition. Lots of repetition. I don't jog but I do a lot of hiking and backcountry skiing with O.G. But in the past when I would ride mountain bikes and inline skate with my dogs, the leash was a liability.
The things that come up the most on activities like this are:

Trails that cross roads.
Running into horses on the trail. 
Running into people wearing helmets, like mountain bikes or skis or whatever. 
Finding fun things to chase or eat.
Related to the one above is people eating snacks on or near the trail. 
Since shes so young you probably wont be running her yet. I personally wait until they are a year old before we ramp up the long duration activities that involve running. And since you aren't running her yet, now is the perfect time to repetitiously train on stop/halt & heel - related to #1 above. 
Leave it and make some room - related to #2 above. It's also really important to introduce her to horses and other animals now. And do it several times. There is nothing worse than seeing the panic on an equestrians face when a dog runs up to a twitchy horse barking and growling. Make some room is really important when you come upon on-coming mountain bikers on single-track. If you have a command for that it's really helpful and will ease relations with the spandex clad strava bikers who think they own the trails. 
Introducing to people in costumes and uniforms is really important too, and also related to #3. And for 4 and 5 you need to teach her that she requires permission to eat stuff that you didn't give her and also another scenario where leave it comes in to play. Related to this having a say hi command is helpful but you know viszlas they want to say hi to everyone and everything they meet. 

I know that suggesting to train them with good off leash manners is going to get me a lot of grief but it really helps. I've seen people crash bad both on bikes and on foot when their dog got distracted. You get into the zone and all of a sudden have to react to being pulled off to one side or twisted and next thing you know you are falling down a hillside off the trail. 

And always carry poop bags. And pack them out or bury them. I've been reading in trail forums, bike forums and so on about the growing trend for people to pick up their dogs poop on the trail and leave the bag visible on the side of the trail. I've seen this a lot around here too. Honestly I'd rather see a pile of decomposing crap on the side of the trail than a pink plastic bag that'll still be there next year when I come back to hike it again.


----------



## fosterlisa (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi I run with Lucy 3-5 days a week up to 13 miles. We started off slow with short distances & intermittent walk/run bouts. I keep her on my left side on leash with harness. She trained as a puppy thru class to walk on my left so we wanted to keep that consistency plus even though she is a great dog there isn't a squirrel or rabbit that she would like to go after! We tend to kind of pull to the side when other runners or especially bikers are going by us. And lastly, I always have poop bags tied to our leash, we pick them up & I carry them to the nearest disposal!!


----------

